# Rizar el rizo



## jeterinmicipen

Come se direbbe in italiano " rizar el rizo" ? E quando cominciamo a dare molti giri e giri per fare qualcosa.

Penso che un sinonimo potrebbe essere " Marear la perdiz"


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> Come se direbbe in italiano " rizar el rizo" ? E quando cominciamo a dare molti giri e giri per fare (dire?) qualcosa.


 


jeterinmicipen said:


> Penso che un sinonimo potrebbe essere " Marear la perdiz"


Una opzione:
Spaccare il capello in quattro.

gg


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Gracias, veo que sigues dandole vueltas al mismo idiom.


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> Gracias, veo que sigues dándole vueltas al mismo idiom.


gg


----------



## licinio

Menare il can per l'aia.


----------



## Neuromante

Rizar el rizo significa llevar algo más allá de lo que es normal, ser excesivamente perfeccionista hasta rozar el espectáculo. Vene de que un rizo e pelo está *YA* rizado y no hace falta volverlo a rizar. 
No significa lo mismo que marear la perdiz.


----------



## Alverto

Cercare il pelo nell'uovo.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí no me equivoco eso sería "Buscarle tres pies al gato" (Cinco en el caso de Gatogab)


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> menare il can per l´aia o l´aria


 


> Menare il can per l'aia è un modo di dire colloquiale della lingua italiana. Chi mena il can per l'aia continua a parlare di un argomento senza mai arrivare al dunque, oppure cerca di cambiare discorso per evitare un argomento sgradito.
> 
> Si tratta di un'espressione di origine abbastanza antica, come dimostra l'uso di due termini ormai scomparsi nell'italiano contemporaneo: menare nel senso di condurre e l'aia, il cortile interno delle fattorie; tuttavia è adoperata ancor oggi con una certa frequenza. Il senso figurato è chiaro: compiere azioni che risultino inutili. L'origine della locuzione risale a quando la battitura del grano veniva effettuata apponendo il grano nell'aia e, così posto, lo si faceva calpestare conducendo sul medesimo gli animali pesanti della fattoria. "Menare" ovvero "condurre" il (troppo leggero) cane nell'aia non è pertanto un'operazione che produca l'effetto desiderato.
> Yahoo





Neuromante said:


> Sí no me equivoco eso sería "Buscarle tres pies al gato" (Cinco en el caso de Gatogab)


 Testardo e cocciutto insisto: las tres patas al gato se encuentran y sobra una. Lo imposible es encontrarle las cinco patas.

gg


----------



## licinio

gatogab said:


> Lo imposible es encontrarle las cinco patas.
> gg



... o encontrar un gato con solo tres pies.


----------



## gatogab

> Originally Posted by *gatogab*
> Lo imposible es encontrarle las cinco patas.
> gg





licinio said:


> ... o encontrar un gato con solo tres pies.


 
Como en otro hilo muy semejante a este, terminaremos por buscarle las cinco patas al gato.
Veamos: en primer lugar los gatos, como todos los animales, no tienen pies, sino patas; luego, podemos encontrarle tres patas a un gato amputado. 

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Díselo a Cervantes, no a nosotros.

Aprovecho para recordar que en cuestiones de gramática, frases hechas, expresiones y todo lo que tenga que ver con los idiomas, la lógica se hace sobre la marcha


----------



## Larroja

Contribuyo a la discusión con una cita de mi _Diccionario de dichos y frases hechas _de Alberto Buitrago, edito por Espasa Calpe en 2002: 

*Buscarle tres/cinco patas al gato*: [...] no resulta difícil asegurar que el gato tiene tres pies, o dos o uno, pues tiene cuatro... La frase original era _buscar cinco pies al gato_ y parece ser, como cuenta Sebastián de Covarrubias en su _Tesoro de la lengua castellana_ (1611) que hubo alguien que se los encontró, pues consideró la cola como un pies más."

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Contribuyo a la discusión con una cita de mi _Diccionario de dichos y frases hechas _de Alberto Buitrago, edito por Espasa Calpe en 2002:
> 
> *Buscarle tres/cinco patas al gato*: [...] no resulta difícil asegurar que el gato tiene tres pies, o dos o uno, pues tiene cuatro... La frase original era _buscar cinco pies al gato_ y parece ser, como cuenta Sebastián de Covarrubias en su _Tesoro de la lengua castellana_ (1611) que hubo alguien que se los encontró, pues consideró la cola como un pies más."
> 
> Saludos.


 
De ahora en adelante buscaremos siete patas al gato; el gatito AGIP ya tiene seis.
Siete patas, una por cada vida.
gg


----------



## flljob

gatogab said:


> Testardo e cocciutto insisto: las tres patas al gato se encuentran y sobra una. Lo imposible es encontrarle las cinco patas.
> 
> gg


 
Buscar tres pies al gato se refiere al número de sílabas de la palabra gato. _Gato_ tiene dos pies.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

flljob said:


> Buscar tres pies al gato se refiere al número de sílabas de la palabra gato. *Gato tiene dos pies*.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Agarrar el toro por los cachos?


----------



## ursu-lab

Ispirata dal thread sul sillogismo della negazione  , mi è venuta in mente un'altra possibile traduzione di "rizar el rizo":

"Una questione di lana caprina".


----------

